# Sqaush Garden Prep !



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Today I prepped my Garden area ! Here are some pics ! The first pic is the garden area before I started . The middle is my homemade compost ill use in about 2 weeks . And the third is the finishing result . I won't actually plant the seeds for 3 weeks .


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

That looks awesome. I just started all of my stuff inside yesterday.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Good job........we just got both areas tilled and I started staking out the 1 garden....the other garden is 30 x 80 and we are putting a fence around it to try to keep the deer out this year. We're putting up 6 ft. chicken wire and maybe hot wire at the top....we'll see.


----------



## haley4217 (Dec 16, 2012)

neldarez said:


> Good job........we just got both areas tilled and I started staking out the 1 garden....the other garden is 30 x 80 and we are putting a fence around it to try to keep the deer out this year. We're putting up 6 ft. chicken wire and maybe hot wire at the top....we'll see.


I've had to deal with deer in my garden area and have tried several repellents. These work best for me.

You'll need:

1. A package of cheese cloth.
2. A roll of twine.
3. A package of cheap kitchen sponges.
4. A bottle of ammonia.
5. A couple of bars of cheap deodorant soap, the more scent the better.

Cut the bars of soap and sponges up into about 1" wide slices. Wrap each individually in cheesecloth and tie with twine leaving about 8 or 10 inches to tie the bundle to your fence. Before putting the sponge package on your fence dip it in ammonia to saturate the sponge. Alternate about every 3 to 5 feet between soap and sponge.

Water or rain will not affect the bar soap, in fact it will refresh the smell. You will have to re-soak the ammonia about every week depending on rain. Deer do not like the smell of deodorant soap and ammonia tricks them into thinking they smell predator urine. BTW human urine works very good instead of ammonia, if you don't have a problem collecting it and soaking the sponges in it.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

neldarez said:


> Good job........we just got both areas tilled and I started staking out the 1 garden....the other garden is 30 x 80 and we are putting a fence around it to try to keep the deer out this year. We're putting up 6 ft. chicken wire and maybe hot wire at the top....we'll see.


We are putting in fence next week or whenever we find out who has the t-post driver. I did hear that if you use deer fence, which is about 6 feet tall, and put a board at the top of the fence, that the board freaks the deer out and they won't jump it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

haley4217 said:


> I've had to deal with deer in my garden area and have tried several repellents. These work best for me.
> 
> You'll need:
> 
> ...


I could just see the wildlife in my area coming just to "hump" my fence with the urine soaked sponges... I only collect my urine to test for ovulation...


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

planted peas and snow peas, there ready to start picking. picked asparagus. got my romas and peppers ready to go in sometime monday. eggplant next week. and then second round of toms and peppers. squash going in end of week.


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

stayingthegame said:


> planted peas and snow peas, there ready to start picking. picked asparagus. got my romas and peppers ready to go in sometime monday. eggplant next week. and then second round of toms and peppers. squash going in end of week.


I love eggplant <3


----------



## haley4217 (Dec 16, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I could just see the wildlife in my area coming just to "hump" my fence with the urine soaked sponges... I only collect my urine to test for ovulation...


Guess I should have been a little more specific to state male urine. Your right, don't know what effect female urine would have on the local wildlife population. Not to mention some of the local men.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

-prepper- said:


> Today I prepped my Garden area ! Here are some pics ! The first pic is the garden area before I started . The middle is my homemade compost ill use in about 2 weeks . And the third is the finishing result . I won't actually plant the seeds for 3 weeks .


Did you dig in the leaves? We covered our raised bed in leaves last fall,now we will rurn them into the soil with some peat moss [its sandy here] and smooth over with soil.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

My mother-in-law would make the younger boys of the family (her sons and her grandsons) go out and pee on the fenceline. She swore it kept the deer out for months at a time.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*You Realize*



-prepper- said:


> I love eggplant <3


You realize it looks like you are serving a human head ? :rofl:


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Did you dig in the leaves? We covered our raised bed in leaves last fall,now we will rurn them into the soil with some peat moss [its sandy here] and smooth over with soil.


I put the leaves on top in the fall and "stir" them into the soil . That I finds really helps the plants!


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

BillM said:


> You realize it looks like you are serving a human head ? :rofl:


Oh my gah ~(•~•~) !! It's does ! xD !


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

haley4217 said:


> I've had to deal with deer in my garden area and have tried several repellents. These work best for me.
> 
> You'll need:
> 
> ...


I actually put out irish spring soap all over the place last year and I think the deer loved the smell....seemed to have more bugs last year too!!:gaah:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

neldarez said:


> Good job........we just got both areas tilled and I started staking out the 1 garden....the other garden is 30 x 80 and we are putting a fence around it to try to keep the deer out this year. We're putting up 6 ft. chicken wire and maybe hot wire at the top....we'll see.


You can try the motion activated lights in the garden, it works great for me and even better if you plug in a "Boom Box" to come on when the sensor is tripped.

For me, it was cheaper than a fence and when the boom box goes off you can see just how high a deer can jump!


----------

